# Pairs well with poodle?



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

There's a recent thread about dog breeds you used to want but no longer pine for that inspired this one. It took a while to convince my partner it was time for ONE dog, so I think convincing him for a second is extremely unlikely, this is *pure* fantasy, but: What dog breeds/types have you found pair well with poodles? What breeds/types would you love to add to your poodle pod? Of course a second poodle is something I would consider in this fantasy but I'm imagining this as a chance to broaden my doggy palate. 

For us, lower shedding is important. I've still got a soft spot for the sighthounds, so maybe a whippet or rescue greyhound. But I understand their energy levels are quite different from poodles, being more catlike aside from short spurts of exercise. And the other breed we were considering seriously before getting Oona was a barbet, which I imagine would mesh well. 

What is your experience with dogs (including mixes) that have paired well with a standard poodle? What are the most important qualities to match/complement?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oonapup said:


> There's a recent thread about dog breeds you used to want but no longer pine for that inspired this one. It took a while to convince my partner it was time for ONE dog, so I think convincing him for a second is extremely unlikely, this is *pure* fantasy, but: What dog breeds/types have you found pair well with poodles? What breeds/types would you love to add to your poodle pod? Of course a second poodle is something I would consider in this fantasy but I'm imagining this as a chance to broaden my doggy palate.
> 
> For us, lower shedding is important. I've still got a soft spot for the sighthounds, so maybe a whippet or rescue greyhound. But I understand their energy levels are quite different from poodles, being more catlike aside from short spurts of exercise. And the other breed we were considering seriously before getting Oona was a barbet, which I imagine would mesh well.
> 
> What is your experience with dogs (including mixes) that have paired well with a standard poodle? What are the most important qualities to match/complement?


For a while there were a lot of whippet owners on this board. It makes sense to me: poodles can out run just about anything that isn't a sight hound, and both breeds have a certain leggy elegance.

I have been eyeing Irish Water Spaniels for years. I like bird dogs; I like curly brown coats. Pretty much describes an IWS.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I like a bog dog/little dog combo. When I fostered, I found that bichons, malteses, havaneses, etc. and their respective poodle crosses matched well with a spoo. I think it's the similar energy level and play style. How well they got on ultimately depended on the personalities of the dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not low shedding, but a German Shepherd dog. I am not the only member here who has had spoos and GSD. If the GSD wants to herd the poodle the poodle will have tons of fun running. Until Peeves decided he was too old to put up with her crazies he and Lily were tons of fun to watch as they tried to outsmart each other.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Our plan is to have a poodle then a bull terrier. We just love those egg heads. We had one before. I actually completed an application right before I took Starla out and she had her accident, and that breeder told me I was approved the week after we lost Starla. I had to remove my application. The wait times are longer around here for a well bred bully than a well bred poodle, but even so I don’t want to be on their list when I know we’re not ready. We want the poodle to be older than the bully.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have had poodles and whippets for years. Whippets are easy keepers (as in low maintenance and agreeable dispositions). 

Starla, I once wanted a bull terrier, but I talked to a very famous breeder and judge of bull terriers (Winifred Heckman) who strongly suggested that was not a good idea.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Johanna said:


> I have had poodles and whippets for years. Whippets are easy keepers (as in low maintenance and agreeable dispositions).
> 
> Starla, I once wanted a bull terrier, but I talked to a very famous breeder and judge of bull terriers (Winifred Heckman) who strongly suggested that was not a good idea.


How interesting. What was the reasoning? Our guy was just the best, goofiest, happiest, (derpiest 😂) dog I’ve ever had. He really wasn’t a smart dog, but he was great. He had a sensitive gut and hated having his nails trimmed. This is one of my favorite pictures of him; he was about to start zoomy-ing


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I feel like an Australian Shepherd would be a good fit for a Standard Poodle. 🤔


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s met so many breeds, but Chloe the Briard remains her BFF. Maybe it’s because they’ve known each other since puppy class, but I think she also really likes Chloe’s peaceful solidness. She can hop all over her, and bite at her ears, and Chloe just soaks it all up. As a herding dog, she’s also very nimble and athletic, making her a great companion for playing chase. Then they’re both content to just lay in the grass and look around for a few minutes before the fun begins all over again.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My poodle likes herding breeds - German shepherds, Aussies, collies, Malinois, corgis... She isn't as much a fan of retrievers, and also likes hounds (her best friend is a hound). She likes boxers. She hates pitbull type dogs and doesn't do well with huskies. She is too bouncy for small dogs. Oh, and of course she likes most poodles/poodle crosses and PWDs

Annie basically likes dogs with a running chasing play style or a boxing/wrestling play style rather than a ram into you or bite you play style. Dogs that are agile and careful and fast.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy thinks barky dogs are the _worst_.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia is iffy with herding dogs because of their tendency to stare, but she's done well with the ones attuned enough to turn their heads. One of her best friends growing up was a very sweet GSD mix. As she's aged, a higher percentage of her friends are poodles and poodle mixes.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor Galen, pandemic puppy that he is, doesn't have a lot of dog friends. It is a bit of a problem finding dogs who can tolerate his love of boxing and chasing. Most dogs get intimidated when he slaps them and then darts out of range. His two most successful play dates were with a visiting boxer cross and a visiting labradoodle. The boxer cross had the right mixture of energy and cheerful temperament to deal with Galen's slap/spin/run play style. The labradoodle also had the energy to keep running and chasing.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Poor Galen, pandemic puppy that he is, doesn't have a lot of dog friends. It is a bit of a problem finding dogs who can tolerate his love of boxing and chasing. Most dogs get intimidated when he slaps them and then darts out of range. His two most successful play dates were with a visiting boxer cross and a visiting labradoodle. The boxer cross had the right mixture of energy and cheerful temperament to deal with Galen's slap/spin/run play style. The labradoodle also had the energy to keep running and chasing.


Oona would love to play with Galen probably - she's super into boxing, wrestling and chasing. She will play with any dog who is interested in playing one on one with her, though, and gets frustrated and barky when they show interest in something else, whether it is chasing a ball or another dog. So we have to call/grab her often and hold her back until another dog initiates play with her. She has had most success with border collie and australian shepherd mixes, poodles and doodles, scent hounds, spaniels and some retrievers if they aren't hyper focused on a ball. Least success with husky types and shepherd and lab/shepherd mixes (german, belgian, and livestock guardian mixes like great pyrenees). They are too chill for her, or would rather be chasing their ball. On the other hand, some of them have been great at correcting her with the insistent barking/chasing routine.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cooper's best friend is my sister's Bulldog called Mosley. We introduced them as soon as we got Cooper and the size difference is rather funny but they are so comfortable with each other and Mosley is just the most gentle big guy ever (he is almost 2) They have a great way of avoiding clashing with each other and Cooper is much faster, he leaves Mosley looking confused sometimes lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> Poor Galen, pandemic puppy that he is, doesn't have a lot of dog friends. It is a bit of a problem finding dogs who can tolerate his love of boxing and chasing. Most dogs get intimidated when he slaps them and then darts out of range. His two most successful play dates were with a visiting boxer cross and a visiting labradoodle. The boxer cross had the right mixture of energy and cheerful temperament to deal with Galen's slap/spin/run play style. The labradoodle also had the energy to keep running and chasing.


A lovely rough collie has been added to Peggy’s play pack. He is a masterful boxer! He wouldn’t dare do it to Peggy, but the Briard loves it. I think Galen needs a collie.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

PeggyTheParti said:


> A lovely rough collie has been added to Peggy’s play pack. He is a masterful boxer! He wouldn’t dare do it to Peggy, but the Briard loves it. I think Galen needs a collie.


I haven't seen a rough collie in decades. They seem to have fallen out of fashion in my area. I suppose everyone who got one after seeing Lassie realized the coat maintenance is tough and the dogs want something to herd. I did see a pair of smooth collies while driving to work a few years ago - the one and only time I have ever seen them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> I haven't seen a rough collie in decades. They seem to have fallen out of fashion in my area. I suppose everyone who got one after seeing Lassie realized the coat maintenance is tough and the dogs want something to herd. I did see a pair of smooth collies while driving to work a few years ago - the one and only time I have ever seen them.


This collie belongs to a lifetime collie-owner. She actually says he may have a bit of a screw loose, that he’s nothing like her previous collies.

I trust her judgment, but, from an outsider’s perspective, he really does seem like a fabulous boy. I’m a sucker for those almond eyes and big snoots. And he marches in place if you scratch above his tail. So endearing.

We have one other collie in the neighbourhood, that I know of, and he barks the _whole_ time he walks down our sidewalk and back up again, on a very tight leash. I think he’s extremely frustrated. After a year of that, Peggy has finally started barking back.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

A friend has a rough collie, and I love him. He is gentle, calm, and wise. He is also very good company, following me around and showing interest in what I am doing (prepandemic). I appreciate how he makes his own friends- we became friends over time, it wasn't instantaneous. At first he just watched me to make sure I wasn't going to steal the silver. 

It's a lot of coat, though. I'm glad I can just enjoy him and not have to comb him.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha does fine with most dogs. He has a soft spot for the fluffy white ones but might be a bit _too _interested in them. He's good with big does but does not like super pushy in-your-face licky dogs. He gives them a whale eye and will correct them if they keep pushing him. So he tends to not enjoy pushy young bully dogs. But he is fine with more mature ones. I'm not sure he really has a type when it comes to play. He enjoys smaller dogs because he worries the big ones will knock him around too much. He keeps well away from the body slamming activities when big dogs get going. I've seen some Frenchies he has issues with because many of them seem to have no dog manners. But other Frenchies that aren't so rude are no problem.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe likes most dogs, but is afraid of Siberian huskies since a couple of them got loose in our agility training class and chased her - with evil intent. The owner was chastised by our instructor (who also has a small black mini poodle). She was told to crate her dogs at all times when other dogs were running the course.


----------

